# house prices- internet vs real?



## fianna (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello,

I'll be moving to Dubai next month with my 16 mts old son. My husband is already there looking for accommodation and advice from me!

He told me he's heard that the prices on the internet are much higher than in reality. Is that true? How much should a 2 bed apartment or house be in reality? I'm looking for something in the greens or the springs. 

Thank you


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Do you mean to rent or to buy?

If to buy, they're dropping like a stone, if to rent they're remaining stable....


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello,

Check out the Gulf News web site and click on the property section. 
When I got my place (two months ago) the landlord decided at the last moment to increase the rent by AED5000 a year, told to take it or leave it!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I think to rent, the internet sites are pretty spot on- but- there is always room for negotiation.

There is no harm in trying to negotiate a better price and the amount of cheques to pay with.
Many LL ask for 1 cheque ( 1 years rent upfront), but you may be able to come to an agreement ( 2 or 3 cheques over the year).

Also, by dealing with the LL direct ( like we did), you avoid real estate agents comission ( 5% of total rent)
There are many places for rent where you can deal direct with LL ( just drive around areas you like)

Springs are villas and Greens is apartments.
I would guess, that Greens for a 2 bed, about 180,000 dhs + and for Springs, a 2 bed 200,000 dhs +


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Im also confused by prices a little.

In the UK there are various websites (including rightmove overseas, and the first group) who are offering property to buy in Dubai for as little as £70 000 (about 350 000 AED) but on the Dubai website (BHomes, gulfnews, dubizzle) the same property is about 5 times that figure to buy

How come?

The ones from the UK sites are off plan (not built yet) and the Dubai ones are ready to move in (most of them but not all) so is that the only reason why??

Or are there hidden costs/risks to the UK buying ones that anyone knows of......?


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry - just to correct myself there I don't actually mean the same property!! Just similar sizes/locations, most the Dubai websites' ones seem to be ready and the UK ones are all off plan so not sure if thats why....?


----------



## fianna (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you for your replies. They are really helpfull!

Yes, we are looking for rent. At the moment my husband's housing allowance is 120.000 aed. That is SO NOT ENOUGH, is it? 

I don't mind if it's a house or apartment as long as it's in a child friendly.

Is there any other place I should look at? My husband's job is in Jebel Ali at the moment but might relocate office sometime in the future.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

fianna said:


> Thank you for your replies. They are really helpfull!
> 
> Yes, we are looking for rent. At the moment my husband's housing allowance is 120.000 aed. That is SO NOT ENOUGH, is it?
> 
> ...


120,000 should get a 1 bed in Discovery Gardens ( which is in Jebel Ali)
There may be properties in the Tecom area ( near Greens)...about 140,000 should get a 2 bed in a few of the apartment blocks ( the construction noises are pretty terrible there though according to others).


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

ghandi2485 said:


> Im also confused by prices a little.
> 
> In the UK there are various websites (including rightmove overseas, and the first group) who are offering property to buy in Dubai for as little as £70 000 (about 350 000 AED) but on the Dubai website (BHomes, gulfnews, dubizzle) the same property is about 5 times that figure to buy
> 
> ...


Sounds more like some of the prices for off the plan places in some of the other emirates such as Ajman and RAK - not Dubai.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

the question of wether the housing allowance is enough for you guys depends on your style of living you are used too where you are from.

Here is a link to some properties I found in your price range. You wont beable to get a villa but a 2 bdroom apartment can be found.

http://www.bhomes.com/property/sear...e&todate=+Check-out+date&sortBy=ASC&x=70&y=12

good luck and I hope the link works


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

AED120000 would get you a one bed apartment in Discovery Gardens. Which is my present location.
Just a few quick points:
1) White goods are not normally included. So set aside AED 5000 for these.
2) none of the pools are open.....yet
3) Good location for the Mall. You can walk to it.


----------



## fianna (Dec 14, 2008)

*bigdave* thank you for taking the time to look for something, it's very helpful! I currently live in Bucharest, Romania, not quite heaven so our living standards are not really high.

*sgili3* I need a 2 bed as we have a child. and i want to stay away from noise as much as possibble , I don't see myself getting my baby to sleep on a pick hammer tune


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

fianna, no problem on the help. You dont have many options but at least you do have some. On the contract foryour husband see if they can up the housing allow a little bit more. every little bit counts.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

fianna said:


> Thank you for your replies. They are really helpfull!
> 
> Yes, we are looking for rent. At the moment my husband's housing allowance is 120.000 aed. That is SO NOT ENOUGH, is it?
> 
> ...


Hi Fianna,

120,000 can get you a 1 bedroom in Discovery gardens (100,000k p/a)

or a 1 bedroom in some parts of the marina, - DEC Tower / Marina Diamond. but it might be hard to find, i can look for you if you want.

Marc.


----------

